# Rope Fish Question



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

I just got a rope fish at my LPS *w3(not petco or other chain stores) and I wanted to know if I should feed it anything other than bloodworms. He eats the dried ones (I soak them in some tank water first) he also eats very small minnows, anything under an inch he will eat otherwist it is too big. Is there any live feeders that I can give him that are smaller than an inch. Are there freshwater shrimp that are small and inexpensive?


If you want to see a pic of him I have one in my gallery. It isn't great but if you google it you will find a picture.


Answer to angel tank...


The fish would be okay the eggs probally not because he swims allong the bottom. So he might find the eggs as a quick and easy snack. Otherwise I think it would be okay.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Ropefish, are for the most part nocturnal feeders, so he prefers to eat after the lites are off. They seem to like any meaty foods, including, bloodworms, brineshrimp, etc. They will eat beefheart, and also earthworms, cut up in small chunks. And most definitely any live fish small enough, or slow enough to be caught and consumed. The cheapest way ive found to provide, live foods is catch it myself. I have a large. deep pool cleaning net, on a long pole. I go to a local pond with the owners permission, and dip through the weeds and grass at the edge of the bank. in about 5 minutes, i have enough minnows etc. to last a week or more, and they cost nothing. That also provides me with exercise, outdoor fun and i usually catch lots of other creatures to look at and enjoy, such as tadpoles, bugs etc. Mother Natures Free live food source *


----------



## IMIGHT (Jun 30, 2009)

absolutely, krill,glass worms,plankton,beefheart, even uncooked catfish. rope fish are carnivores and will eat most anything. you could also feed guppies but be sure to quarantine any feeders first to insure no diseases.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

if you insist on feeder fish, strangely enough, the best place to get them is to catch them from a local waterway (not a closed pond) because any sickly fish will be eaten by predators. personally, I've never seen a sick fish in a healthy waterway (healthy being the key word).

P.S. would a rope fish be ok in an angelfish tank? the angels in there are breeding & i'd like to know if the angels are strong enough to defend their eggs and babies from 'the rope.'


----------



## IMIGHT (Jun 30, 2009)

Fishboydanny1 said:


> if you insist on feeder fish, strangely enough, the best place to get them is to catch them from a local waterway (not a closed pond) because any sickly fish will be eaten by predators. personally, I've never seen a sick fish in a healthy waterway (healthy being the key word).
> 
> P.S. would a rope fish be ok in an angelfish tank? the angels in there are breeding & i'd like to know if the angels are strong enough to defend their eggs and babies from 'the rope.'


Yes they can and will defend them against any tank mates. Angels are cichlids and while breeding will become very aggressive against any tank mates to the point of death to them or the tank mate, including rope fish.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Ive been feeding minnows from closed water sources for over 30 years and have never had a disease problem. Most sickly fish are in nature removed from the food chain by predators in the body of water you collect from.

2. Yes the rope fish will rid you of any free swimming baby anything that will fit in its mouth, since he is a nocturnal feeder by nature, this will happen most likey when the lights are off. If you want to have baby fish, do it in another tank, or dont put a rope fish in that tank.
*


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

ok, then a ropefish won't be a good choice for my angel tank... still a cool fish though!


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*A very cool fish  just not to be trusted with babies. He will take them when Mom and Dad are unaware.*


----------

